# goin from a 622x37 Conti Contact to a 700x32C Pasela



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

I've gotten great use out of the Continental Contact tires that came on my LHT but they are now worn out starting to eat up tubes. Nashbar has Pasela's on sale for $14.99 each and I've heard good things about these tires but I'm not sure if they will fit on my rims? (622x18 Alex Rims)


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

622mm is the bead seat diameter of a 700c wheel or tire. They will fit.

The Paselas are pretty good tires, but they come in two flavors: regular and TourGuard. The TG has a Kevlar belt between the tread and the casing to prevent punctures. You know your route better than I do, so you can make your selection based on that.


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

StageHand said:


> 622mm is the bead seat diameter of a 700c wheel or tire. They will fit.
> 
> The Paselas are pretty good tires, but they come in two flavors: regular and TourGuard. The TG has a Kevlar belt between the tread and the casing to prevent punctures. You know your route better than I do, so you can make your selection based on that.


thanks for clearing that up, i'm ordering two of the Pasela TG's for $24.99 each.


----------

